# Good fx makeup books?



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Alright,

I got the bug now. I put together a pretty cool zombie costume this year and won a couple of contests (kids school and Elks Club party). Not that there was much competition LOL but it was a blast! So now I am looking for more info that you folks could suggest. I am looking for how to books, sites, dvds that you have seen or read.

Looking forward to the suggestions


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Let me look into what I first used at the college.
It was a way cool book and has been referenced many times.

I used it when doing my 1st class.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Tom Savini's Grande Illusion books I and II

Richard Corson's Stage Make-up book


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

The Complete Makeup Artist by Penny Delamar is good, it cost me around 70 bucks but I think it come way down in price now.
Corson's is a real good one also.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Play, I'm keeping my eye out in the next few months for that Delamar book. No moola right now, but soon...


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Its a good book SI but if you have Corson's book already I think you should save your money for some good makeup instead, I think Corson's book is much better.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, play. I use Corson's often as my "Bible".


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! I ordered Corsons book.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Haunting Makeup Volume 1 DVD has great information and demostrates alot of techniques... It's like 3 hours long too. I thought it was a very useful DVD and I also thought it was great going hey I know that person lol o and that person too.


----------

